# shovel nose lobster



## weedline

do any of u know where to get fresh shovel nose lobster legaly at a seafood market i dont want to mess with anyones income as i used to comercial fish but wow they are good i dont dive and since around 2000 they have been almost imposible to find along with rock shrimp some law they cant be caught in a shrimp net targeting other shrimp but if any of u guys sell them to a specific market i would like to know or if u can legaly sell to individual people im intrested


----------



## Firefishvideo

As far as I know they are not for sale anywhere. I don't think they are harvested commercially ....at least not around here.
You gotta know somebody that dives....and work out some sort of trade.......or dive for them yourself.
I never see any myself....:whistling:


----------



## MillerTime

Firefishvideo said:


> As far as I know they are not for sale anywhere. I don't think they are harvested commercially ....at least not around here.
> You gotta know somebody that dives....and work out some sort of trade.......or dive for them yourself.
> I never see any myself....:whistling:


:notworthy:


----------



## weedline

yea thats what i thought i get 1 or 2 tails a year from friends i know they are legal to sell its just most divers are recreational i know sextons in destin will have a few week to week for a few months when spiney opens but it seems to be less every year all i thought u need to sell them is a rs products liscence maybe im wrong anyway thats a hell of a catch u got on that table looks like some good eats i will take them over spineys any day


----------



## weedline

back in the 90s i was living in tallahassee i grew up there and they caught them and rock shrimp as bycatch targeting white shrimp if i recal u could get shovelnose for 5.99 a lb and head in rock shrimp for 1.99 somewhere around 2000 they made any bycatch ilegal sucks for non divers but maybe its good for the whole dont know if they still catch them and by bring them up in a net by probobly killing alot why not sell them o well what can u do


----------



## no woryz

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Sure wish I could find some lobster like that Firefish..... can you pm me some #'s..... I wont tell anybody....


----------



## rocklobster

try Bon secure fisheries. they dredge for oysters and by catch rocklobster.


----------



## Firefishvideo

no woryz said:


> :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
> 
> Sure wish I could find some lobster like that Firefish..... can you pm me some #'s..... I wont tell anybody....


Hell - most of those were yours! 
...couldn't help posting that pic since I found it again yesterday.
Wish all the trips could be like that one!


----------



## Evensplit

Are they any good? I'm always working at the shop filling tanks and fixing
gear so others can get out and get lobster, but I've never had an opportunity to try them. Wish I knew someone... :whistling:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Caught 10 today on our first dive. Released about 6 more females with eggs.

I have not seen them in fish markets.


----------



## sealark

Evan a fisherman with a licanse can't sell to an individual. He must sell to seafood retailer or have a retail license. I have not seen many shovel nose lobster for sale in markets. Spiney lobster is another story. Many places in the keys sells them starting Aug 6th when the season starts. Stock Island lobster is a good place to get them.


----------



## stauty trout

Never seen them in a market before... hell 1/2 the people around here don't even realize they are out there! 

Firefly, where and when did you put that beatdown on those poor defenseless bugs!


----------



## no woryz

Stauty, those came off the 3 barges & the Massachusetts.....


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

no woryz said:


> Salty, those came off the 3 barges & the Massachusetts.....


+1 :whistling:


----------



## stauty trout

no woryz said:


> Salty, those came off the 3 barges & the Massachusetts.....


Mmhmm I'm sure they did!


----------



## Firefishvideo

stauty trout said:


> Never seen them in a market before... hell 1/2 the people around here don't even realize they are out there!
> 
> Firefly, where and when did you put that beatdown on those poor defenseless bugs!


That was a really good day that my dive buddies and I had ....I think it was last summer. Wish it was always like that ..But it's usually a lot of work for a lot fewer bugs.
......and yes....three barges


----------



## Jefffhrey

they dredge for oysters and by catch rocklobster.


----------



## sealark

About 20 years ago we had several scallopers draging offshore. They drug up several car bodies that were loaded with shovel nose lobster. I bought them for 50 cents each. Oh the good old days.


----------

